# Home remedies - mouth ulcers/denture sore spots



## TxTwisterGl (Mar 20, 2012)

Having been a registered nurse for many years I have come across quite a few remedies that I love to share with others in case it can help them out. One of the ones that I have gotten the most requests for over the years is a formula a doctor that I worked for and I made up for oral ulcers and we also used it for places in peoples mouth that had gotten irritated because of dentures. It recipe is:

Oral care swish/swallow

3 tablespoons Maalox or Mylanta
1 tablespoon liquid Benadryl (Diphenhydramine)
1 tablespoon Oragel liquid

Mix this together and when you need it, take a teaspoonful , swish it around your mouth, and then swallow it. You can take this at least 4 times a day. The Maalox/Mylanta helps to dry the areas up, the Benadryl helps with the swelling and the Oragel helps with the pain or discomfort. I have listed the generic names and using them does not affect the quality of the remedy. Once mixed it needs to be refrigerated and is good for up to 3 years.

I hope this helps and if you have any requests please feel free to contact me via the message board.

TxTwisterGl


----------

